# Canonical XML ignorieren



## herdi (5. Dez 2011)

Guten Abend, 

ich stehe gerade vor folgendem Problem: 

gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Canonical XML wie 
 oder 
 vom Java Parser ignorieren zu lassen? 

Für das Parsen nutze ich die StAX-API.
Ich recherchiere nebenbei schon bei google. Erhoffe mir schnell die Lösungs des Problems zu finden.

Beste Grüße

herdi


----------



## Wildcard (13. Dez 2011)

Wenn ein XML Document Entities enthält ist sie doch eben *nicht* canonical?
Und was meinst du mit ignorieren? Das der Parser Entities nicht auflöst sondern as-is weitergibt?


----------



## herdi (14. Dez 2011)

Die XML - Datei wird aus einem anderen Programm exportiert. Bei diesem Vorgang fügt das Porgramm die Canonicals automatisch hinzu. 

Das Problem habe ich aber schon gelöst. Ich habe einfach mit etwas mehr Tüftellei meinen Algorithmus angepasst. Trotzdem vielen Dank für deine Hilfsbereitschaft Wildcard.

Gruß


----------

